# Moving from Illness benefit to Invalidity pension



## alex salmon

I have been recently notified that I have been granted invalidity pension which is excellent news. 

I am currently getting illness benefit and I was due to obtain another certificate on Thursday this week. Do I still need to attend the doctor and obtain a cert? 

Do they automatically close the IB claim or do I have to do anything?


----------



## naughto

well done getting the invalidity pension its not great but its better that illness benfit ,as far as i can remember alex they will tell you  in a letter when you invalidity pension payment starts along with any back pay.
i would keeping sending in the certs,(all they can do is send it back to you thats what happen to me when i went on to invalidity pension)


----------



## Time

They should have made things clearer.


----------



## fobs

Please note that invalidity pension is taxable so if your spouse is working they will be taxed on this if jointly assessed. This affected us when my husband moved to invalidity pension.


----------



## alex salmon

Tax is not an issue as herself does not work at all.

All I wants to know is what is the official position when someone moves from IB to IP. 

I don't want to be wasting the doctors time sending in a cert where it is not needed.


----------



## gipimann

Once your invalidity pension begins, you no longer need to send in certs.

The changeover from one scheme to the other should be automatic, your illness benefit claim will be closed off by the Department.


----------



## Gerbo

I am finishing Illness benefit and applied for Inv Pension but was refused as the deciding officer said I was not permanently incapable.  My doc says she will not sign off that I am fit for work so cant apply for jobseekers.  any advice???


----------



## Time

> permanently incapable.


This is not an absolute requirement for IP. 

The rules are:


> To qualify you must:
> 
> Have been incapable of work for at least 12 months and be likely to be incapable of work for at least another 12 months (you will probably have been getting Illness Benefit or Disability Allowance during that time)
> *Or*
> 
> Be permanently incapable of work (in certain cases of very serious illness or disability, you can transfer directly from another social welfare payment or from your job to Invalidity Pension).



It seems the DSP are ignoring their own guidelines.


----------



## naughto

you can apply for job seekers.go in to them an tell them that you are appealing invalidity pension decision,thats what i did .you will more that likely get the lower end payment but its better than nothing.


----------



## alex salmon

How long does it take for arrears to issue? Claim is now in payment 3 weeks now with no sign of 18 months worth of arrears.


----------



## naughto

i think its 5 weeks


----------



## Gerbo

I have appealed the decision not to grant to deciding officer. Ki assume that will not sort but then intend. To appeal to medical board.  Does anyone know what is involved in appeals procedures?


----------



## Time

You need to appeal to the social welfare appeals office in Dublin. 

http://www.socialwelfareappeals.ie/


----------



## scottie

*pension*

I have been on illness benefit for 8 years,i applied for invalidity pension feb 2012
they told me on april 2013 that I dont qualify for it  so I appealed against there decision, and was refused again,I have now appealed again july 2013 to Dublin,my Doctor gave me a letter which says I will not be able to work again, due to my illness.so the rules they make they dont keep 12 months before and 12 months after it is over 8 years for me.can anyone help


----------



## Time

This is a serious issue with the Longford office. They are not applying the correct rules and this has been borne out on appeals to the appeals office.

Appeal it to Dublin and get your local TD involved, they don't like that one bit.


----------



## scottie

I have appealed to Dublin 4 weeks ago my TD did sent a letter for me, but said it could take months for the appeals decision,I have sent surgeons letters doctors letters everything you could ask for and was still turned down by the first appeal,


----------



## Time

Standard practice in Longford I'm afraid. They are a law onto themselves.


----------



## scottie

Thanks Time, if you think of anything that will help me please post,and why does Longford get away with it?I am 61 next birthday.


----------



## naughto

go to you cwo to see if you can get a payment untill you appeal is heard
it is means tested payment as far as i no.
i went in to my swo and they put me on jobseekers even though i told them i wasent able or looking for work


----------



## Time

It is special type of jobseekers where you are excused having to look for work.


----------



## pudds

naughto said:


> go to you cwo to see if you can get a payment untill you appeal is heard
> *it is means tested payment* as far as i no.
> i went in to my swo and they put me on jobseekers even though i told them i wasent able or looking for work



that is correct and if you have more than 5k in savings you won't qualify.

With Job Seekers Allowance the savings limit is 20k and could still get the full rate.


----------



## pudds

Time said:


> It is special type of jobseekers where you are excused having to look for work.




Will this apply to people aged 65 next year that may have to claim Job Seekers while awaiting the State Pension at 66.


----------



## Time

I have no idea on that one.


----------



## naughto

Time said:


> It is special type of jobseekers where you are excused having to look for work.


i dont no i asked them was there any payment that i could get and they said i could get half rate of job seekers


----------



## scottie

I still Get my illness benefit,which i have got for the last 8 years no extras


----------



## Time

It is funny how you can meet the requirements for IB for 8 years yet you can't for IP. Madness.


----------



## scottie

Thats what I cant understand I get IB but nothing else,I get a 6 months sick cert from the doctor,and thats what the social welfare want.


----------



## Time

They always back down once an appeal hits Dublin. It is just a case of waiting patiently.
The appeals officers are well aware of the carry on in Longford.


----------



## wednesday

> They always back down once an appeal hits Dublin. It is just a case of waiting patiently.
> The appeals officers are well aware of the carry on in Longford.


That's good to know Time. OH is in receipt on IB since March 2012 and now sending in certs once a month. Been refused twice for IP. On his behalf I have appealed and also requested under the freedom of informations act his medical notes in their entirety from the local hospital - let them put that in their pipe and smoke it


----------



## Gerbo

I was refused IP but my appeal was granted.  That was 2 months ago and still no response from Longford. When I call they are so rude and unhelpful.  Anyone know how long before payments commence after appeal allowed. I am now desperate s no money coming in since end of May.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Gerbo

scottie said:


> I still Get my illness benefit,which i have got for the last 8 years no extras



I don't understand. I thought max time on IB. Was 2 years.  Are you on illness benefit or illness Allowance?


----------



## Time

There are grandfathered claims that allow the claiming of IB indefinitely.


----------



## Time

Gerbo said:


> I was refused IP but my appeal was granted.  That was 2 months ago and still no response from Longford. When I call they are so rude and unhelpful.  Anyone know how long before payments commence after appeal allowed. I am now desperate s no money coming in since end of May.  Can anyone help?



Contact your local TD and have him speak with the minister. You won't be long getting sorted then.


----------



## naughto

so iam reading through the household benefits package in a nut shell if my wife works i will not get it.is this right??


----------



## Time

Correct.


----------



## naughto

Time said:


> Correct.


balls


----------



## Black Sheep

If you get Invalidity Pension and your wife earns over €310 then you will not be eligible for Household Benefits.

If she earns less you should be applying for Household Benefits and a Qualified Adult for her as she would get a small portion


----------



## naughto

ok so my medical card is up for renewal at the end of the year.
I will more than likely be over the treshold for it now as i  got married this time last yr.
But i have read that there is a good chance i can get it for myself as iam on Invalidity pension and will be in  and out of hospital for the next number of months/year getting treatmant for my condition.
will i need to start looking to get it renewed now as i do not want it to run out while iam getting treatment or when i have to meet my consultants,gps,physios,ect


----------



## Black Sheep

If you got married last year and your wife is working it is likely that you are already over the income guidelines so you should have informed them of your change of circumstances.

However there is a possibility that they may allow you to keep your medical card for yourself only (based on your on-going medical treatment) so your choice is to inform them now of the changes of circumstances or leave it till renewal date


----------



## eden

Hiya do you mind if I ask you how long you were waiting for this decision, Thanks.


----------



## scottie

Hi Time. I received a letter from Longford Invalidity Pension section this morning ,I sent new Doctors reports in about 2 months ago with a letter from my TD,they want my wifes birth cert and my bank details does that mean they are going to give me Invalidity Pension.Thanks Scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi Time. I received a letter from Longford Invalidity Pension section  this morning ,I sent new Doctors reports in about 2 months ago with a  letter from my TD,they want my wifes birth cert and my bank details does  that mean they are going to give me Invalidity Pension.Thanks Scottie


----------



## scottie

Hi Time. I received a letter from Longford Invalidity Pension section  this morning ,I sent new Doctors reports in about 2 months ago with a  letter from my TD,they want my wifes birth cert and my bank details does  that mean they are going to give me Invalidity Pension.Thanks Scottie 		





Time said:


> Correct.


----------



## Time

That's the end of the process. Well done!


----------



## scottie

Thanks Time I hope so? Do they have to back date any monies due, to when I first Applied.


----------



## naughto

they are only at the start of august now for any one waiting on back pay.i rang them to day to see when i would get whats due to me and thats what she said so i have about 4 weeks to wait.


----------



## scottie

Time said:


> That's the end of the process. Well done!


I phoned Longford today they said it is not passed yet ,as they have to send all my documents to the medical officer in dublin.for his opinion.


----------



## Time

It is really is amateur hour in Longford. They could have sent all that to them ages ago.


----------



## scottie

Hi Time. Do you think i have got it?


----------



## Time

It is all looking good.


----------



## Black Sheep

Invalidity Pension is based on 2 Qualifying conditions

1. Medical
2. PRSI

It appears that you may have qualified under the medical conditions, and they will now look at the PRSI situation.
For some reason (best known to themselves) they do not appear to be able to do the 2 things at the same time.  So assuming you have the correct number of PRSI contribs. you should be OK


----------



## Dannyf

*Fuel allowance with Invalidity pension*

If anyone is familiar with how the fuel allowance is determined with the Invalidity pension, I would love to hear from you. I am about to go on the pension from Illness benefit as I understand it.


----------



## naughto

its means tested
have you applied for the household benefits package aswell

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Household-Benefits-Package.aspx


----------

